# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat startet nicht (Win7)



## PsyMagician (23. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ein Kumpel hat Probleme mit CoP auf Win7.

Sobald das Game gestartet wird crasht die XRayEngine bevor das erste Intro zu sehen ist.

Dabei spuckt das Game folgende Infos in der XRay_Maestroz.log aus:



> * Detected CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor [AuthenticAMD], F15/M4/S2, 3200.00 mhz, 72-clk 'rdtsc'
> * CPU features: RDTSC, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, MONITOR/MWAIT
> * CPU threads: 4
> 
> ...



Die Fett markierten Zeilen kommen mir irgendwie komisch vor. Die ersten beiden sind doppelt und das mit dem Playername könnte auch ne Fehlermeldung sein, nur kenne ich mich da nicht wirklich aus.

Weiß hier Jemand etwas mit diesen Log-Dateien was anzufangen? Die errorlog.log habe ich sonst auch noch. Da diese nur ziemlich lang ist, wollte ich sie nicht gleich in den Startpost setzen.

Sein System:
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955
GFX: NVIDIA GTX 580
RAM: 4GB DDR3 @ 1033
OS: Win7 SP1


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Januar 2013)

Ist das die englische oder die deutsche Version die da installiert wurde. Die deutsche braucht den 1.06er Patch nicht mehr, wenn man ihn installiert kommt es zu crashes. Ist das eine saubere Installation oder werden Mods verwendet?


----------



## PsyMagician (2. Februar 2013)

Die Version ist deutsch. Gepatcht wurde sie so weit mir bekannt ist nicht.

Das Problem tritt auch ohne Mods auf.


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Februar 2013)

kann da grad auch nur Raten: Hat dein Kumpel Adminrechte auf dem System? Die Stalker-Spiele legen ja eigene Ordner in den Buntzerdokumenten an (mit Speicherständen etc) und es könnte sein, dass er dies wegen fehlender Rechte nicht darf.


----------



## PsyMagician (3. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß hat er nur ein Benutzeprofil, welches alle Rechte hat.

Er benutzt Win7 Home und hat seperat WinXP (nachträglich) installed. Danach war dann erstmal Win7 ausser Gefecht gesetzt. Nachdem der MBR und das Bootmenü gefixt wurden, lief dann alles wieder. 

Ist es vielleicht möglich das da was schief gelaufen ist, und das Game die Dateien in einen falschen Ordner schreibt?


----------



## golani79 (4. Februar 2013)

Hast du irgendwelche Programme mit nem Overlay laufen?
Also Fraps, xfire oder ähnliches? CoP hat nämlich Probleme damit und es kann sein, dass es damit nicht startet.

Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das mit dem Enginecrash in Zusammenhang stand.

Der Windows-Username von deinem Kollegen hat keine Leerzeichen oder sonstiges drinnen? Hab nämlich auch gelesen, dass CoP rumzicken kann falls das der Fall wäre.


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. Februar 2013)

kannsts ja mal noch bei Planet-Stalker versuchen, die Jungs sollten da eigentlich Bescheid wissen.


----------



## PsyMagician (4. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Programme mit nem Overlay laufen?
> Also Fraps, xfire oder ähnliches? CoP hat nämlich Probleme damit und es kann sein, dass es damit nicht startet.
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das mit dem Enginecrash in Zusammenhang stand.
> ...


 
Hmm, ich werd ihm diesbeszüglich mal befragen. THX!


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Februar 2013)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat er nur ein Benutzeprofil, welches alle Rechte hat.
> 
> Er benutzt Win7 Home und hat seperat WinXP (nachträglich) installed. Danach war dann erstmal Win7 ausser Gefecht gesetzt. Nachdem der MBR und das Bootmenü gefixt wurden, lief dann alles wieder.
> 
> Ist es vielleicht möglich das da was schief gelaufen ist, und das Game die Dateien in einen falschen Ordner schreibt?



Na das hört sich mal nach nem verpfuschten Windows an. Am Besten ne Neuinstallation machen und dann rennt das Spiel. Diese Multiboot Systeme sind nicht unbedingt gut für Spiele. Wenn schon mehrere Systeme würde ich Virtuelle Systeme aufspielen, z.B. mit Virtual PC - Microsoft bietet die glaub kostenlos an. 

Gruß


----------



## PsyMagician (9. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Na das hört sich mal nach nem verpfuschten Windows an.



Ja sieht ja irgendwie ganz danach aus.


----------

